

Show HN: Cinch – We make business transactions simpler - sparkiee
http://cinch.strikingly.com/

======
Rainymood
Cool! Might try this out :)

For me, personally, the 'powered by strikingly' was really distracting. Just
my 2 cents. Maybe put it at the bottom of the page only?

------
sparkiee
We love to hear your views and feedback for improvements.

